
Show HN: Tocbot – Create a table of contents based on the html heading structure - tscanlin
http://tscanlin.github.io/tocbot/
======
stephenr
I like the sound of this, But why is a smooth scrolling library a
_requirement_?

Can't you just detect that library and use it if it's available, and use
regular ID/name anchors otherwise?

